# Portico



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

This is a portico we did this summer for a regular customer. Sanded from 80-180 before primer and 240 in between finishes. All coats were sprayed, Fine Paints primer and Hollandlac brilliant finish.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Could someone tell me why my pics end up sideways even after I edit them?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

PRC said:


> Could someone tell me why my pics end up sideways even after I edit them?


No. But the Portico looks awesome.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks nice, I thought house was on a steep hill


----------

